# Can't prove if he's cheating but there are signs pointing to it



## lost in love79 (Oct 6, 2013)

I will be married for two years in 16 more days and I've been feeling neglected by my husband for a few months now. We don't have sex anymore, he doesn't look at me with that light in his eyes that he use to have for me. Whenever I bring it up he says he isn't doing these things or he gets defensive. I don't know what to think or do anymore its like it doesn't bother him that our marriage is stall. I've caught him in bed with another woman 3 months after being married he was pissy drunk so I don't know if anything happened or not and I will never know I can only take his word for it, so I will always have that in the back of my head. I've found text messages from him to other females with him making plans to spend time with which he flat out denies even though I saw it with my own eyes. I try to let those things stay in the past but when I'm being neglected on a regular its hard not to think that something may be going on.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

There are two kinds of male cheaters in my opinion. The first kind are the ones who have tried everything to rekindle their relationship with their wife and feel they have no choice for the sake of keeping the family together to step out and get their intimacy needs met. The second are the serial cheaters who have never respected their wife or their marriage vows and will step out any chance they get. Your husband sounds like the second type, especially if he bedded a girl three months into your marriage. Sorry.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry that this is your experience of marriage which is the opposite of what a marriage should be.


lost in love79 said:


> I've caught him in bed with another woman 3 months after being married, he was pissy drunk so I don't know if anything happened


Think about it, does it really matter whether 'anything happened'? Wasn't it enough for him to be in bed with another woman, regardless of him being drunk or any other excuse he might come up with???
For most that would be a dealbreaker. 


> We don't have sex anymore, he doesn't look at me with that light in his eyes that he use to have for me.


Aren't you glad you don't have a baby with him?
RUN.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

You saw these texts with your own eyes. You know he is cheating. 

He is managing to manipulate you and gaslight you very very easily. You need to not be taken in by his blatant bullsh*t. So blatant he probably can't believe that you are taking it himself. 

Do you plan to do anything about it? Or are you hoping to just find ways to live with it?


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

This does not look good. 

Did he have any consequences from the cheating so early in the marriage?

Have you and he received counseling? He does not sound trustworthy.


----------



## Mylife1234 (Oct 8, 2013)

You caught him months ago in bed with other women and stayed. You saw text messages now and are contemplating on staying?

Whats it going to talk for you to leave? Get out.


----------

